# Things that are Banned in Massachusetts



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.boston.com/yourtown/specials/banned_in_mass/

Includes Styrofoam cups, leaf blowers, and pitchers of beer! :angry:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2012)

How about Democrats? :argue::razz::beer::smile::grin:


----------



## Edd (Oct 2, 2012)

Driver courtesy?  Oh, too late.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 2, 2012)

And I thought we had a monopoly on dopes down here.  Nice to know we have company.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 2, 2012)

Happy hour. Do we have space to write all the blue laws that are still in effect?

Thought this thread sounded familiar then I remembered this from earlier this summer: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?109552-Strange-(or-irrelevant)-Laws


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

Oops, sorry Billski, I'm riding your coat tails.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm guessing this is a typo:

"A Wrentham Housing Authority told residents that the public display of the American Flag was not permitted in common areas. The ban has since been *revered*."


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I'm guessing this is a typo:
> 
> "A Wrentham Housing Authority told residents that the public display of the American Flag was not permitted in common areas. The ban has since been *revered*."



Unless maybe they meant it was *Revere*'d


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 2, 2012)

Edd said:


> Driver courtesy?  Oh, too late.



OMG a NH-ite uttering these words?  I work in a hi-tech town close to NH. Our population triples weekdays. Tons of NH residents work here and the are THE biggest assholes on the road. Sorry, could just be the commuters, but it is what it is. 

Leaf blowerbans in those 2 towns is a good idea. Postage stamp lawns and people can be very anal about keeping leaves and such off their lawns, I've lived in one of those towns and I could totally see one of my old neighbors using one every day if he could. They are so Obnoxious, I hate them! Ban ban ban lmao!

Styro ban is just an idea.  Plastic bottles is a new law. If you've lived in concord, you'd understand the mindset. Liberals rule lol. But heck, carry pot around here if you'd like, okay?  Dont go complaining at our lawmakers if you smoke weed or need health insurance


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 2, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Leaf blowerbans in those 2 towns is a good idea. Postage stamp lawns and people can be very anal about keeping leaves and such off their lawns, I've lived in one of those towns and I could totally see one of my old neighbors using one every day if he could. They are so Obnoxious, I hate them! Ban ban ban lmao!



I work in lawn care.  If I lived in that area I would not be to happy.  Makes doing my job much harder.

Most likely I would take my generator and remove the muffler to make it extra loud.  Sit it on the trailer and run a extension cord to my "quiet electric blower".


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2012)

The most annoying ban in Mass is at the gas station.  The no handle lock ban on the gas pump handles is SO annoying.  I think it's stupid the state requires you to stand at the car and hold the pump the whole time you fill up.  I prefer to multi-task while at the gas station.  Click the pump on and wash my windows or run into the store to grab a coffee while it pumps.  I'd rather it be like Jersey where all stations are Full Serve than deal with that annoyance. 

but, apparently the nannystate gov't officials in Mass think allowing the normal style of gas pump will result in people blowing up their cars or something.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 2, 2012)

kickstand said:


> I'm guessing this is a typo:
> 
> "A Wrentham Housing Authority told residents that the public display of the American Flag was not permitted in common areas. The ban has since been *revered*."



Funky spin to this one.  Some low level town employee was ranted at by some old lady in the old folks housing project about somebody flying a flag and waved the bylaws at him.   He told the people to take the flag down.   That was rescinded the next day.

It's federal law that you can't ban flying an American flag.


http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/PLAW-109publ243/html/PLAW-109publ243.htm


    A condominium association, cooperative association, or residential  real estate management association may not adopt or enforce any policy,  or enter into any agreement, that would restrict or prevent a member of  the association from displaying the flag of the United States on  residential property within the association with respect to which such  member has a separate ownership interest or a right to exclusive  possession or use.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The most annoying ban in Mass is at the gas station.  The no handle lock ban on the gas pump handles is SO annoying.  I think it's stupid the state requires you to stand at the car and hold the pump the whole time you fill up.  I prefer to multi-task while at the gas station.  Click the pump on and wash my windows or run into the store to grab a coffee while it pumps.  I'd rather it be like Jersey where all stations are Full Serve than deal with that annoyance.
> 
> but, apparently the nannystate gov't officials in Mass think allowing the normal style of gas pump will result in people blowing up their cars or something.



I don't think it state.  It is by town.  BTW, Chapstick holds it perfect to multitask.


----------



## darent (Oct 2, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I work in lawn care.  If I lived in that area I would not be to happy.  Makes doing my job much harder.
> 
> Most likely I would take my generator and remove the muffler to make it extra loud.  Sit it on the trailer and run a extension cord to my "quiet electric blower".



they are loud and obnoxious, and whats with blowing your debris off the property out into a public street or the into the neighbors yard, ban them ,also ban those overly wide landscaper trailers, the ones wider than the truck or make the drivers take a trailer pulling test.  require them to license and register the trailer and have working  brake lights!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I don't think it state.  It is by town.  BTW, Chapstick holds it perfect to multitask.



Chapstick????  As in the lip balm?  I don't use it, but I have figured out how to stuff my wallet in there and the gas tank cap depending on style of pump handle.  Perhaps I'll buy a tube of chap stick for such purposes.  I've actually had station attendants in Mass come out and yell at me on several occasions for manipulating the pump handle open with my wallet or pump handle.  For some reason they think it might blow the station up. 

Seriously, in the past 5 years of spending 40+ hours a week all throughout Boston, the 93 corridor, all of the North Shore, down route 3 to Plymouth; I've come in contact with exactly 1 pump, not 1 station, but 1 pump at a particular station where I don't need to sit there and pump my gas.  Pump'n Pantry on Route 1 in Peabody.  Furthest pump to the right and closest to the store still has the handle lock.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 2, 2012)

darent said:


> they are loud and obnoxious, and whats with blowing your debris off the property out into a public street or the into the neighbors yard


Most of the people I see with debris in the road in front of their houses are mowed by the homeowner.  Every lawn service provider I know blows the road clean after working(I get payed to make a person yard look good, not trashy)



darent said:


> , ban them ,also ban those overly wide landscaper trailers, the ones wider than the truck or make the drivers take a trailer pulling test.  require them to license and register the trailer and have working  brake lights!!



My main trailer is 6' wide, narrower than my truck.  Those trailers are legal to be on the road.  The widest i have ever seen is 8'.  All trailers must be registered, with properly functioning lights, and they must pass inspections.


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> OMG a NH-ite uttering these words?  I work in a hi-tech town close to NH. Our population triples weekdays. Tons of NH residents work here and the are THE biggest assholes on the road. Sorry, could just be the commuters, but it is what it is.



I'm assuming what you're seeing is an anomaly. Mass drivers have worked hard for their crappy rep.


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with the ban on unleashed cats


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Chapstick????  As in the lip balm?  I don't use it, but I have figured out how to stuff my wallet in there and the gas tank cap depending on style of pump handle.  Perhaps I'll buy a tube of chap stick for such purposes.  I've actually had station attendants in Mass come out and yell at me on several occasions for manipulating the pump handle open with my wallet or pump handle.  For some reason they think it might blow the station up.
> 
> Seriously, in the past 5 years of spending 40+ hours a week all throughout Boston, the 93 corridor, all of the North Shore, down route 3 to Plymouth; I've come in contact with exactly 1 pump, not 1 station, but 1 pump at a particular station where I don't need to sit there and pump my gas.  Pump'n Pantry on Route 1 in Peabody.  Furthest pump to the right and closest to the store still has the handle lock.



Full Serve.  I never pump in Mass.  Know all the local stations and the one by my office.  Most are even cheaper than the name brand self-serve down the street.  Most people I've seen use the gas cap to keep that handle open.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Chapstick???? As in the lip balm? I don't use it, but I have figured out how to stuff my wallet in there and the gas tank cap depending on style of pump handle. Perhaps I'll buy a tube of chap stick for such purposes. I've actually had station attendants in Mass come out and yell at me on several occasions for manipulating the pump handle open with my wallet or pump handle. For some reason they think it might blow the station up.
> 
> Seriously, in the past 5 years of spending 40+ hours a week all throughout Boston, the 93 corridor, all of the North Shore, down route 3 to Plymouth; I've come in contact with exactly 1 pump, not 1 station, but 1 pump at a particular station where I don't need to sit there and pump my gas. Pump'n Pantry on Route 1 in Peabody. Furthest pump to the right and closest to the store still has the handle lock.



I have had them yell too.  I just go about my business and ignore them.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Seriously, in the past 5 years of spending 40+ hours a week all throughout Boston, the 93 corridor, all of the North Shore, down route 3 to Plymouth; I've come in contact with exactly 1 pump, not 1 station, but 1 pump at a particular station where I don't need to sit there and pump my gas. Pump'n Pantry on Route 1 in Peabody. Furthest pump to the right and closest to the store still has the handle lock.



You can add the Shell at the corner of Vernon and Lowell in Wakefield to your list.  Pump closest to the building.  I hate going there because the guy really fluctuates his prices (pretty much daily), but that's the only pump I'll use.  It used to be the full service pump.  When they got rid of that, they didn't take out the handle locks.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Chapstick????  As in the lip balm?  I don't use it, but I have figured out how to stuff my wallet in there and the gas tank cap depending on style of pump handle.  Perhaps I'll buy a tube of chap stick for such purposes.  I've actually had station attendants in Mass come out and yell at me on several occasions for manipulating the pump handle open with my wallet or pump handle.  For some reason they think it might blow the station up.



I use the gas cap method to keep the pump going sometimes... it backfired on me once though.  I was cleaning my windshield and I heard what sounded like water pouring on the ground.  So I went back to the side of the truck where pump was and found gas spraying out from around the connection between the pump and the filler tube.  There was what seemed like at least a gallon on the ground by that point.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 3, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I use the gas cap method to keep the pump going sometimes... it backfired on me once though.  I was cleaning my windshield and I heard what sounded like water pouring on the ground.  So I went back to the side of the truck where pump was and found gas spraying out from around the connection between the pump and the filler tube.  There was what seemed like at least a gallon on the ground by that point.



What did you do, did they come out with the emergency spill kit?

My Wrangler was terrible, would always shoot gas out of the fill tube before it triggered the pump to shut off....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What did you do, did they come out with the emergency spill kit?



I lit a match and flicked it out the window as I was driving away, and never looked back...


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2012)

Rebel!


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The most annoying ban in Mass is at the gas station. The no handle lock ban on the gas pump handles is SO annoying. I think it's stupid the state requires you to stand at the car and hold the pump the whole time you fill up. I prefer to multi-task while at the gas station. Click the pump on and wash my windows or run into the store to grab a coffee while it pumps. I'd rather it be like Jersey where all stations are Full Serve than deal with that annoyance.
> 
> but, apparently the nannystate gov't officials in Mass think allowing the normal style of gas pump will result in people blowing up their cars or something.



Yes, I agree that not being able to lock the pump handle in on position so you can do other stuff is really annoying but the possible downside of spilled gas is much greater. In case the shut off trigger doesn't work well, the proscpect of spilling gasoline on the ground is just not very appealing. I'm not even talking about the long shot of having the spilled fuel ignated. What is of greater concern are health risks to customers and the station operators. Gasoline has some really nasty chemicals, carcinogens, etc. The less of a chance of exposure, the better. I much rather be inconvenienced than get this stuff on my shoes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2012)

well, I guess that's why I like living in New Hampshire.  Live Free or Die pumping gasoline


----------



## Edd (Oct 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I guess that's why I like living in New Hampshire.  Live Free or Die pumping gasoline



Over in Durham, NH the Gibbs gas station has called me out twice for not standing right at the tank while pumping gas in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 3, 2012)

Fascists!


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2012)

I usually stuff my gas cap into the handle too. One time, I guess they saw me on the camera, they shut off the pump and told me I wasn't allowed to pump gas anymore. I think it was a Citgo.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 4, 2012)

Bobby Valentine has officially been banned from coaching a professional baseball team in Massachusetts.


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I guess that's why I like living in New Hampshire.  Live Free or Die pumping gasoline



Same in Maine - locks allowed.  Still, the best is NJ.  Full Service everywhere. Loved it when I lived there.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> Same in Maine - locks allowed.  Still, the best is NJ.  Full Service everywhere. Loved it when I lived there.



 other than the price I hate getting gas in New Jersey. I have had my credit card information stolen twice both times it happen at a New Jersey gas station. plus they can't seem to understand why don't want to put gas in my motorcycle phone I'm sitting on it


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> other than the price I hate getting gas in New Jersey. I have had my credit card information stolen twice both times it happen at a New Jersey gas station. plus they can't seem to understand why don't want to put gas in my motorcycle phone I'm sitting on it




Scotty talk,  I love it!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> other than the price I hate getting gas in New Jersey. I have had my credit card information stolen twice both times it happen at a New Jersey gas station. plus they can't seem to understand why don't want to put gas in my motorcycle phone I'm sitting on it



Motorcycle phone?


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Scotty talk,  I love it!



 that's what I get for using the auto type on my phone


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 5, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> that's what I get for using the auto type on my phone





You just want talk ekil me lol.


----------



## Rikka (Oct 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Scotty talk,  I love it!




+1


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The most annoying ban in Mass is at the gas station.  The no handle lock ban on the gas pump handles is SO annoying.  I think it's stupid the state requires you to stand at the car and hold the pump the whole time you fill up.  I prefer to multi-task while at the gas station.  Click the pump on and wash my windows or run into the store to grab a coffee while it pumps.  I'd rather it be like Jersey where all stations are Full Serve than deal with that annoyance.
> 
> but, apparently the nannystate gov't officials in Mass think allowing the normal style of gas pump will result in people blowing up their cars or something.



In NY we still have the latch, but most stations they do not work.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdk03 (Oct 6, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> Same in Maine - locks allowed.  *Still, the best is NJ.  Full Service everywhere. Loved it when I lived there.*



This cracks me up and reminds me of VT. I've seen on more than one occasion a mother/daughter combo with NJ plates stuck at a gas station yelling at each other because neither of them knew how to pump gas.


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 7, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> This cracks me up and reminds me of VT. I've seen on more than one occasion a mother/daughter combo with NJ plates stuck at a gas station yelling at each other because neither of them knew how to pump gas.



Or use a map. Or drive a stick.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> Same in Maine - locks allowed.  Still, the best is NJ.  Full Service everywhere. Loved it when I lived there.



I can't stand having to wait for someone to come do something I'm perfectly capable of doing my self.  The other day, I'm waiting over 10 minutes for the guy to come "service me" while he flirts with the pretty lady in the A4 at the last gas station on Rt 22 before I get on the GSP.  He says to me "sorry, I thought the other guy got you".  What other guy?  There was only one attendant working.


----------



## Nick (Oct 8, 2012)

> I'm waiting over 10 minutes for the guy to come "service me"



I giggled


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I use the gas cap method to keep the pump going sometimes... it backfired on me once though.  I was cleaning my windshield and I heard what sounded like water pouring on the ground.  So I went back to the side of the truck where pump was and found gas spraying out from around the connection between the pump and the filler tube.  There was what seemed like at least a gallon on the ground by that point.



I've had that happen to me, except it was a FULL SERVICE station. They told me I owed them 36 dollars and change, but I only gave them 33 because I told them I'm not paying for the gas on the ground, and had to deal with my car reeking of gas for the next few days

But now I live in Colorado. I can run into the gas station or clean my windshield while it pumps, buy a gun with no waiting period (I waited not even 10 minutes while they ran a background check), shoot that same gun in my backyard without my neighbors freaking out and calling the cops, drive my ATV on the road (technically you can legally as long as it isn't paved, even if is meant for car traffic). Fireworks are still illegal, but nobody cares unless there is a fireban, and Wyoming is only 2 hours away if I want to buy some. Gambling is legal through casino's. I don't have to put down the safety bar (most of the old lifts don't even have one). Doesn't apply to me because I don't smoke, but weed is practically legal, meaning cops don't hassle you if you have what would appear as "personal use", and actually the state is voting on "amendment 64" in November which, if approved, would make possessing an ounce or less legal for anyone 21 and over, no license or doctor's prescription required. LOL, I could turn this thread into like 3 threads.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 14, 2012)

^^^^All that and no state car inspection. That's the part I like the most!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 14, 2012)

And I don't have get my car smogged either, you do in some counties in colorado like Denver and Jefferson county, but I'm in the first county west of Denver that doesn't require it


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Not medical cannabis.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 28, 2012)

You mean Fascistchusetts?


----------



## jude1 (Dec 2, 2012)

And don't forget also happy hours


----------



## jude1 (Dec 2, 2012)

not with so many masshole on the road


----------



## jude1 (Dec 2, 2012)

yes def one of the more annoying ban, as if an adult cannot keep track of the amount being pumped!


----------

